# How/when to introduce a new puppy



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I like to do so by having them meet in neutral territory. This way your dog will be able to freely meet the puppy without being so worried about the puppy being an invader in your home. If this doesn't make things transition smoothly to the home, I would let them get used to each other behind a closed door, remove the puppy, and let your older dog go in and smell the area where the new puppy has been. You may have to repeat these things a few times if she is kinda upset. Otherwise, I would just remember to make this happen at their pace-don't force it!


----------



## scottybuzz (Nov 12, 2012)

It totally depends on how trained the poodle is in my opinion. 

However never ever under any circumstances leave the two alone.

Also is the dog naturally friendly?


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I brought Belle into my home when Beau was three. They met at the breeder's home. She was also Beau's breeder. Beau was not thrilled when this 4.5 month puppy jumped on him in an attempt to play. He growled at her. I was not happy, but the breeder told me he was just letting her know what was acceptable. I brought her home. The breeder would have taken her back, if it didn't work. It didn't take very long. Four years later we are all fine. They both want to meet and greet all humans and canines. This will work, if you work at it.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

She is reserved, a little scared, but isn't nasty around other dogs, more interested in smelling the back end than in actually playing when she sees the upraised slashing paws some dogs present. One of the reasons we thought a companion would help her become less reserved. We got her at 4 months old, and tried socializing her, taking her everywhere in all situations (she does/behaves well) but is still reserved when approached. I think its just her personality. She thinks she is a human child.
Everything I read says one should get a companion of the opposite sex. Is this really the only way to go, especially if you get a puppy? I would prefer another female. In the past, my Pandy played well with her grown daughter (my mom's dog) and with a female peek-a-poo we had. I don't remember either of them ever fighting.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I can't offer much help with introducing a new dog. When we brought home a new dog into the home, we just had them meet in the backyard. Didn't think too much more into it. 
But we were exactly the same way with our pomeranian - never left her with anyone. We either took her with us or we didn't go away. We were extremely attached and I didn't trust anyone to take care of her. She didn't get to socialize much with other dogs even though when we got her, we already had a senior peke/poo mix and they got along fine. Then after he passed away, our pom was our only dog for about 6 yrs until my MIL got sick so we took in her larger pomeranian, but he was a senior too. Maybe because they were the same breed, it seemed like they were instantly fine with each other, LOL. 
I'd see how your dog reacts to the specific dog you think you'd like to add to your family. A new puppy may be too much for a reserved only child toy poodle. OR she may find that having a little sister or brother is a wonderful fun thing! If you find she doesn't care for a puppy you meet, that doesn't mean that she won't like any puppy. But if you find a puppy is too rambunctious for her quiet nature, maybe you could look into adopting a young dog already out of the puppy stage. Good luck and keep up informed.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. Callie is a mini - looks a lot like yours! Is she from Cameo too? If we decide to do it (jury still out as it is a big decision and requires a lot of thought and planning) we would go back to the same breeder so maybe she could pick out her new friend from a litter. I wish there was someone near us with a minipoo who could be her playmate. She has met my sister's little girl (who lives far away) a couple of times, and by the end of the day has begun to play with her a little, but it was on the other dog's turf. There are nothing but big labs (must be 10 of them on our street) who are just too rambunctious, and a couple of little yappy aggressive little ones that snarl and go at her like an attack dog)


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sorry, when I wrote my reply, I thought Callie was a toy. My Lily is a rescue so I have no idea of her background/lineage. I think going back to the same breeder you got Callie from sounds like a great idea because she may have better insight into what sort of personality would work well with your family and Callie.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think a male is better as a companion but it depends on the girls personalities. My Lila and Maggie never interacted but Maggie and Penelope are great friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"If we did have to travel without her, she would not be left completely alone."_
I think we tend to put human emotions onto our pets. Some dogs don't mind being alone. Also if you got another dog I wouldn't be so quick to let them be together alone. After we adopted my MIL's pom, we kept the two poms separated when we weren't home. Not that there was any aggression or problem, they got along well, I just didn't want the little one to possibly get hurt (she was a fragile 5 lbs to his robust 12+ lbs). One stayed downstairs and the little one that couldn't walk up/down steps stayed upstairs in the bedroom. That way nobody would get hurt while unsupervised. And we kept it that way thru his life with us.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think getting a second dog is a great idea. I love having two poodles and love watching the way they interact. See the center picture in my signature below! The relationship that two dogs that live together form is very different from dog park friends or occasional visitors. Some pairs are very close and play together and sleep together. But even those that are not so bonded seem to benefit from learning from each other and having someone else of the same species around. My boy Bob and my girl Sophie (who died in 2011) were more like housemates than lovers. But when Sophie died, Bob really mourned. 

Since you like Callie's breeder, I would call and ask her advice. It is hard to know what kind of relationship Callie will form with the new puppy, but I think getting a male is a safer bet. A female would probably be OK, so you could get a girl if you want to. But I have heard that two females or two intact males are more likely to have problems than a boy-girl pair. I know of one case where two female labs became so competitive and nasty towards each other that they had to be separated for life. 

When I got Cammie, Bob would have nothing to do with her for about 3 days. But puppies who have just been separated from mother and siblings really crave canine companionship. Cammie absolutely adored Bob and wanted his friendship more than anything else in the world. After 3 days, he permitted her to curl up next to him (the first photo below was literally the first time she was permitted to lie down touching him). After about 5 or 6 days, she was crawling all over him! Photos below show the progression. My advice is to leave it up to the dogs to work out their relationship. You should allow Callie to set whatever limits she wants. It is perfectly normal for an older dog to snap or snarl at a younger dog, so don't stop Callie from doing that. This is how the older dog lets the younger one to stop being so annoying! 

Best of luck to you. I think you are really going to have fun with this!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I've always used the "neutral territory" method when introducing a new dog into the family...it doesn't make them instant friends, but it gives an indication of how your dog will interact with a pup. She may just ignore her, or she may just do a meet and greet and go on her own way.

The thing with an only child, is she may be very possessive of you, and your attentions...and pups take so much attention! I've never had a problem with two females (at one time I had a Rottie/Pit female who was best friends with my Westie female...both dominant personalities, but never once did they even growl at one another)....As long as the resident dog isn't a puppy hater (and there are dogs who are), then I think the chances of them bonding is high...it just takes time for everybody to shift into the hierachy. I'd always expect some growling to put a pup into their place...they're all dogs, and if there's one thing a dog knows how to do instinctively...it's take advantage...an older dog usually knows how to offer some discipline without causing harm.

This would be a great adventure....makes me start thinking, too....hmmmmm....another Spoo to our mix??  How fun!

p*


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually, what I meant to say is that if we have to leave her with a friend or relative to be away for several days, she would have part of her "pack" there so she wouldn't be as traumatized. We leave her alone at home all the time, and you are right, they don't mind, she just sleeps and greets us like we've been gone for years!


----------

